# laquer



## Anonymous (20 Apr 2004)

hi everyone does anyone know of a mail order supplier of a wide range of laquer as my knowledge where to get this from is short

cheers
Rich


----------



## trevtheturner (20 Apr 2004)

What sort of lacquer, Rich, and what are you looking to use it for?
If you can enlarge a bit, I'm sure help will be forthcoming herein (although probably not from me 'cos I don't know much about the stuff).

Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Apr 2004)

well trev i want a laquer to give a honey pine effect on some pine and also a mahogany laquer to spray a m.d.f radiator cover ive made for my hall way

cheers
Rich


----------



## Philly (21 Apr 2004)

Rich, 
I use Chestnuts Melamine Laquer, available from Axminster amongst others. Its pretty easy to use (spraying wise) dries quickly and leaves a nice finish. I tint this with spirit stains to give different colours(as opposed to staining the piece and then spraying.)
Hope this is of use,
Philly


----------



## sawdustalley (21 Apr 2004)

Admin note: Moved to Finishing Advice


----------

